# Creamy Shrimp & Mushroom Pasta



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

I like simple recipes that don't require a ton of different ingredients and a bunch of prep time so here is one of my favorite. Like all good recipes, it's easy to modify to your own taste buds. Enjoy!


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks good! Gonna this one!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Yup, me too! Making me hungry. Wife loves this dish and I am going to make it for her. Thanks.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

HH, my son sent me a link to this and said this is what he would like for dinner. I just made the cream sauce. Outstanding Sir!


----------

